# Никому не легко



## Aphelios

Hello! 

Someone asked me today how could one say in russian "Não está fácil para ninguém", which literally translates into english as "It's not easy to anyone", meaning that we're passing through hard times and things are pretty tough.

So, I automatically tried to translate 'word for word', and came up with the "Никому не легко". How does that sound in russian? Totally awkward? What would be a better option to use?

Thank you.


----------



## Ptak

It's better to say "Всем нелегко".

Also, a common question is "А кому легко?"


----------



## Maroseika

Even more common is "А кому сейчас легко?".
If I don't miss my guess, it has first appeared just after 1998.


----------



## Saluton

Никому не легко sounds OK but А кому сейчас легко? is far more common.


----------



## Ptak

Saluton said:


> Никому не легко sounds OK


To me it sounds awkward.


----------



## VelikiMag

Никому легко не бывает.


----------



## Sobakus

VelikiMag said:


> Никому легко не бывает.



That sounds as if there was nothing easy in this world for anyone, which surely is an exaggeration.


----------



## airosa

Ao meu parecer, soa bem, mas "не" se escreve junto neste caso: "никому нелегко" ou "всем нелегко".


----------



## jamtland76

Maroseika said:


> Even more common is "А кому сейчас легко?".
> If I don't miss my guess, it has first appeared just after 1998.



But why "сейчас"???


----------



## Rosett

jamtland76 said:


> But why "сейчас"???


It was original joke.


----------



## Ptak

jamtland76 said:


> But why "сейчас"???


I don't understand that either. In this case "сейчас" is not needed, in my opinion.


----------



## morzh

Ptak said:


> I don't understand that either. In this case "сейчас" is not needed, in my opinion.




"Сейчас" means "now", "this moment"; It is also used as "nowadays, these days", but I think it is a low spoken version.

So it is used in place of "Сегодня/Теперь" - "today, these days". In this sense it is not really necessary, but does not do anything bad either, except, like I said, I would use "Сегодня всем нелегко", or "Теперь всем нелегко".


----------



## Ptak

morzh said:


> "Сейчас" means "now", "this moment"; It is also used as "nowadays, these days"...
> So it is used in place of "Сегодня/Теперь" - "today, these days".


Do you really think I didn't know that???


----------



## Maroseika

jamtland76 said:


> But why "сейчас"???


Because it refered to the events of 1998 (financial crisis in Russia).


----------



## Ptak

"_А кому легко?_" is a normal way to ask this question meaning that everyone has his own problems and troubles. It doesn't require any "сейчас" as something necessary, not at all.

"_А кому сейчас легко?_" really is somehow idiomatic, regardless where it comes from. But I think it has some ironical nuance, even if the speaker doesn't mean it.


----------



## morzh

Ptak said:


> Do you really think I didn't know that???



I suspected all along you did 

But then you should have said "not necessary" rather than "not needed". The latter means it is not usable here at all. The former - it may be used but not really necessary.


----------

